# Does anybody leave in India?



## Coram Deo (Jul 23, 2007)

Reason I asked.... 

I am Chili Head... I LOVE Habanero's, and I make and eat a mean sausa with over 9 of the hottiest peppers and 5 Habanero's.

Habanero's are no longer hot to me....  I am addicted besides it helps as a pain reliever.....

It was just in the news about the "Bhut Jolokia Pepper", the Now World's Hottest Pepper with over 1,000,000 SCOVILLE's Rating...... They are from India and would love to get some sent to me and maybe some seeds to grow them locally...

Anyone from India, please get in touch with me.... 

Michael

P.S. This is no joke, I am serious.....


----------



## Raj (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sorry I did not follow much of your message but just want to say me from India but presently outside of country. I miss Indian foods. 

Is there anything I can do for you?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 23, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Does anyone live in India?



Sorry, but I just can't resist any longer.

But the instant I first read your post I thought "Yea, only about 1,129,000,000 people."

Again, I apologize, I know you are serious in your question, but I just had to put in those  or bust.


----------



## tellville (Jul 26, 2007)

My wife grew up in India. I asked her about this pepper. She knows it as the Naga Jolokia (Wikipedia confirmed for us that it is the same paper). The people from Naga land eat these and other chili peppers as snacks. They will dip them in salt and eat them whole. And not just one, but many (like I said, a snack food). 

The people in Nagaland look more like Asians than Indians. It would be very easy to confuse them with Chinese people. Anyway, I got to see this amazing feat when I went to India with my wife on our Honeymoon. 

BTW, if any of you can't handle spicy food, go to India for at least a month. I went to India and could barely handle table pepper. I can now handle Habanero and Wasabi sauce. I poohed fire the whole time I was there. When I asked for no spice, I would get food that was spicier than anything I had before in my life. 

Hope you get your peppers! They are insanely hot!


----------



## Raj (Jul 27, 2007)

I had been to North East in 97 and experienced the taste of local food. Good to read about the Naga taste here.

Good to know about India's tastes from You.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 27, 2007)

Bit of a chilie head myself. Not quite up to that high a scoville level yet though. Although I will take "Dave's Insanity Sauce" right out of the bottle.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Want me to send you some when I go to India in a year and a half? My friend is from India and we're going through all our nursing prerequisites together; we'll be going through the same nursing program, and signing the same contract with a hospital here in town, so we plan on going to India over the summer (2009) before we start the nursing program.

Oh, and also any helpful hints as to cultural things. I would also like to worship with some believers over there, even though they are going through many hardships.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 8, 2007)

tellville said:


> The people in Nagaland look more like Asians than Indians. It would be very easy to confuse them with Chinese people.


Considering parts of India _SHOULD_ be part of China... How close is it to 'disputed' territory? My map does not give enough detail. 

If you want spicy though, then go for Chinese hua zhao.


----------

